# Midlands Breakfast Club meet Sunday 10th July



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Anyone fancy a meet at the Breakfast club in a couple of weeks time. This maybe the last one that you may not need a warm coat to hand as the next will be in September. You need to be there between 8:30 and 8:55 and the cost is just £2:00.
The venue as most of you know is at RAF Cosford just off the M54 and quite near Wolverhanpton.
Let me know if your up for it and I will start a list.

Redscouse
Pauls mate in a Mitsubishi 3000.
TT4PJ
Audimad
Forest
Gandalf the Grey
m4rky maybe
Grahamstt


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Working nights that night Phill, but stick me down anyway, i can come along and then get home for 1-2pm for a nap before work  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, be a good chance to take the new car out for a run.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Usually go to these Phill, hopefully be along to this one too


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Car is back from the garage and back from the dead.

Just round the corner from me so, count me in.

Be good to start getting to some forum and local runs again.


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi Phill

I just might be able to make this one - will be good to meet up with a few midlanders

Nicki


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phill,

I have a question or 2 for you;

Have you registered the club as attending with the organiser, as you are not allowed to just turn up like we used to be able too. I think Steve sorted this out at the last meet and got our stand registered.

And do you think a friend of mine could come along and be on our stand, he doesnt own a TT or Audi, he owns one of the fastest Mitsubishi GT 3000's in the country and enters his car into the Ten of The Best show every year. He could sit on the end of our stand if thats ok with you of course? If not... no worries 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes.....It has been sorted with Coxy. As for your chap with the fast jap thingy... Why not!
Perhaps he will see the light and go Audi ! 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Yes.....It has been sorted with Coxy. As for your chap with the fast jap thingy... Why not!
> Perhaps he will see the light and go Audi ! 8)


I doubt that :lol:

Thanks Phill, will tell him at work tomorrow and he can follow me to the lay-by on Sunday

Cheers 8)

Paul


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Count me in I love attending these
There are less meetings this year and the first was on my wedding anniversary :?

Cheers Graham


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> and the first was on my wedding anniversary :?


....any excuse :lol: :lol:

Will be nice to meet you buddy 

Paul


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

SHOCK HORROR        

I might be able to make this one  I'm off on Sunday but I'll know more on Saturday as unfortunately our cat has taken a bit of a battering and is having to have his tail amputated    [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So it all depends on how the little fella is 

I'll let you know


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

On a stag do in York


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Phil

Just checking where in Cosford we're meeting Sunday.

Cheers

Martyn


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Depends where abouts you are coming from Gandalf mate, but as it states you are in Shropshire im guessing you are coming the same way as me.

The last roundabout before Cosford is the island where you can join the M54 towards Telford or Birmingham (you may even come onto this roundabout from off the M54). When you turn off from this island towards Cosford, 300 odd yards down the road you take from the roundabout on the left is a lay-by. We all meet there buddy. The lay-by is very easy to spot, hope this google map helps also.........

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52.6557 ... gl=uk&z=15

Paul


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Paul.

I know the lay-by, this has to be a forum record as the shortest run to a meet. I live about 4-5 miles away.

See you Sunday

Martyn


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Redscouse said:


> Depends where abouts you are coming from Gandalf mate, but as it states you are in Shropshire im guessing you are coming the same way as me.
> 
> The last roundabout before Cosford is the island where you can join the M54 towards Telford or Birmingham (you may even come onto this roundabout from off the M54). When you turn off from this island towards Cosford, 300 odd yards down the road you take from the roundabout on the left is a lay-by. We all meet there buddy. The lay-by is very easy to spot, hope this google map helps also.........
> 
> ...


Cheers for this info Paul - I hope to be coming off the M54 too so will see you in the layby - 8.15ish? is that about right?

I've never been to one of these before, no idea what to expect!

Nicki


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

We normally meet in the lay-by around 8:30 - 8:45am

Thanks

Paul


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi All

Sorry I can't make tomorrow [smiley=bigcry.gif]

93 yr old Mum in law is poorly and I have to go [smiley=baby.gif] sit overnight tonight - I wish I could get out of it but there is no-one else available and "duty calls..."

I'd rather let you know than let you down - hope the weather holds and you have a good day [smiley=gossip.gif]

Nurse Nicki :mrgreen:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Look forward to seeing you all tomprrow and will be at the lay-by 8:30am.
Sorry you cannot make it knickers, but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

will be there but may not make 8.30 keep the wife a spot please


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry all we wont be there - Just put my best mate to sleep forever and I'm fucking gutted 

Sorry  Maybe next time


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry to hear that Mark. Bin there a few times now.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your news Mark mate 

Good meet all, nice seeing you all again. Nice to finally meet Gandalf and Graham and it was nice to see a different variety of cars instead of the usual TVR's. I liked the look of the GT-R's and some of the little kit cars / westfields.

See you all at the next one 

Paul


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Another good day with the usual interesting attendee's ( :? )
Some pics I took before my phone battery went on me


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks to you all for coming this morning. Sorry I had to rush off but have put the house up for sale and needed to attend to a few things to get it just right for the sale.
So if you are in the market for a four bedroom house with 1/4 acre rear garden and a very tasty new garage for your toys let me know.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to catch up with you guys again today and nice to say Hello to Graham and Martyn for the first time. It's a shame it seems to be limited on numbers now and the turnout is down.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Great to meet you all and looking forward to a few more meets soon. 
On to Crich and a few more TT's!!


----------

